# Holy Moly! Boy 'kills alligator 20 times his size'



## Sock Puppet (Oct 2, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-02-2009
*Source:* Sydney Morning Herald

A five-year-old Texan boy has reportedly killed a 3.7-metre, 365-kilogram alligator that was 20 times his size.

"I wasn't even afraid," he told a local TV network. "Next year I'm going to kill me a bigger alligator." 



Yeehaaaa. I can hear the duelling banjos already

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 2, 2009)

OMG! What TWAT would give a five year old boy a GUN anyway! 
Seriously!


----------



## miss2 (Oct 2, 2009)

omg, he really said "Next year I'm going to kill* me* a bigger alligator."


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Hahaha, it's Texas! Why is everyone surprised?! 
Btw, I'm not bagging the place, cant wait to go there for the sights (and go storm chasing!)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 2, 2009)

hillbilly americans >_>


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 2, 2009)

Like I said, banjos, maybe some gumbo......yeehaa. 
R-E-D-N-E-C-K
Real sporting hunting methods they use too.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 2, 2009)

"I wasn't scared..." cause I was at the other end of a friggen gun with my whole family!


----------



## kgimhoff (Oct 2, 2009)

*Ha Ha only in Texas lol*


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lol dumd ***. What a father figure


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 2, 2009)

were mum and dad related before they got married?


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 2, 2009)

Fuscus said:


> were mum and dad related before they got married?



Aren't you meant to be out herping!?


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 2, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Aren't you meant to be out herping!?


So are you! 
Getting the wife to work was a disorganized rush and I forgot some of my herping gear and, more importantly, my pressure bandages


----------

